# BS7H

## RA3CQ

,   .   :Smile:  
http://www.scarboroughreef.com/
http://www.BS7H.com/

  ,  ,  80%    .

----------


## RA3CQ

.
   .  :Smile:

----------


## rv3mi

( "" ).    ...   .

----------


## rv3mi

:-)       .   "" new one!

----------


## EY8MM

This report was received 2315Z 27 April.

The team now estimates its arrival to the reef area on Saturday evening
their time. The seas are not as rough as they have been and they are
proceeding with less difficulty. 

N4XP and N1DG for the 2007 Scarborough Reef DXpedition

----------


## EY8MM

29,      BS7H   .   ,       Pile-Up. 

       20 .    ,   30 .... 

        3 . 

 !

----------


## K6VHF

18   ?

----------


## K6VHF

,  .        18 ,     .

----------


## ES4RZ

20- SSB.

----------


## YL2MU

> 14.024  .   up ( -   ).    up1  up10


    14080 !!!

----------


## Sergey Litvinenko

,     ,        -   ,     ,    . -   ,   JA........

----------


## Alex Goncharov

YL2MU
 , ,    QSO .    14025  14035 (, ,   DX  !!)     (      7562.  ,   ).     .  ,   .    . ....,         . ,  .     .

----------


## ES4RZ

599+    20-  14.00Z.     .

----------


## Serg

> 50   HB9CV.
>  UA0LEC/6.


  ,       50?

----------


## RU6AI

> 1   14185  18.15-18.40 GMT   BS7H      RK3AO -  .
>       :   -  !
>      !


 c , ,   -     :Smile: 
      ..

----------


## EY8MM

6 .    .   .

         10      .

----------


## rv3mi

20 , CW&SSB - ! :-)
 30    ,    100   :-)

  -     (  ,     ,     ).      - 5-10    !

----------


## Sergey Litvinenko

3-     10 QSO  6  (SSB  CW).
    9   ,   ,      ,    80 ,      . .
 de UA0FO.

----------


## K6VHF

.
     ....
    18 - ....
    9M6 , 9V1 , XU7 , FS , 9U ,GC4  .    -  50 .

----------


## K6VHF

.         .
       ...

----------


## UF3K

> 7 MHz   13.00 UTC  20.00 UTC    599+10! 7         -  1  .  :   ,  ,   JA  NA,  ,        UA6L.   ,   " ",       3 QSO.       ,       Pile up    YT1AD     .   ,,  ....


  5   7MHz CW (,   ),  14 MHz    -     .     .      -    ...     BS7H - team of lids...
...

----------


## YL2MU

:-))))) ,     ,      ! , ,    :-)))   ? ,  , .       .     ,     .      - , ,    :Smile: 
 .         .....     :Smile:       .
  QSL.       13       .    ,     "". ,   ,     .         .

----------


## rv6ljk

,          .
,   ,      .        . ,     LSN 5-15 UP?         .    ? UP   , Pile up 60 Khz,        .        ,    599,    .       .
 :
1.    UP       
2.       JA   10   GP  21 MHz. JA       599         599,        UA1!       ,  21024  ,  21050  JA only.          50000 JA,      50000  EU,            .
3.      ,      .        ,      ,   ,   ,       . 
4.               ,   . 
   ,       ,      ,               .  ,     70000 QSO,           ,    80       .

----------


## rv6ljk

-,        .     ,        ""  .
   . ,     ,   ?  ?      ?        .

----------


## K6VHF

!
 /   ,     .       .          .    , .     " !"    -   DX   .      ,  -.
  ....  ....      .
  ,   .....

----------


## YL2MU

> !
>  /   ,     .       .          .    , .     " !"    -   DX   .      ,  -.
>   ....  ....      .
>   ,   .....


      ,            .     ,      ?   10     -    20  :Smile:  ,   ,   ..  ,  .     ,        ,      :Smile:      -    ,        :Smile:  
  ,      .  ""   ,   ,    .    ""      .          ,   ,        ,      .      -     . ,     ,   .     .    .  ,      ,          . OH2BH      abt 10    "" .
China
Representing the CRSA:
BA1HAM, Chen Peng
BA1RB, Fan Bin
BA4RF, David Chen
BA4RC, Chen Fang
BA7NQ, Terry Liang

Representing the CTARL:
BV6HJ, Ko Chih-Ta

Philippines
Representing the PARA:
DU1EV, Eddie Valdez
DU1BA, Jun Moreto

----------


## EY8MM

. YL2MU
        .  :Smile: 

     BA4RF, 9V1YC, OH2BH.   .

----------


## EY8MM

> ,       ,     "" .
>  , ,   ,   ?


     Lyang-Lyang,       .      ,     ,    /  .   9M2/PG5M .     (96),       2 .     .   LL   ,     .   9M0S, 9M4SDX etc.   DX .  :Smile: 

  ,          .    .            .   (   70-)     .

----------


## YL2MU

> ,   ,      ?  , ,   ,   ?


   1983 .   DJ3NG   .
   :
http://www.geocities.com/CapeCanaver...3/spratly.html

----------


## rv6ljk

,     ,      ,,  .     40  !

----------


## Forester

!   :Super:  
,          ,        ""
      ,   SSB CW RTTY   :Evil or Very Mad:  
     -     :Laughing:  
  4L1FP      ... ,         100    !    RV6LJK         JA. 

               ,         .      ,        band plan & frequency plane,    split   QRM   !
    crazy  world       . 
 ,     -     ""       " "   QSL... 
!                ... 
       ,   ,      .     HF   ,   , ,          ! 
   -    pul up man.       "",      ,     BS7H        2- ... 
     ! 
          , ,    LID OPs...     ,       -     .
        ,          ,   ...      :Crying or Very sad:  .       split up,         ""       ...  ,         , , , ,          ,       .
  4 ,    ,   .

----------


## K6VHF

,    ,         .   ,    170 .
   -,       9U1 , ,    ,  ,   ,    UA4H ,     15 .            ...    BS7H,   DX  .    BS7H  ,     pile-up.    18 .

----------


## EY8MM

- .
 QSO: LID, Bad operator, Crazy
 QSO: Dear Friend...

  !  :Smile:

----------


## YL2MU

> - .
>  QSO: LID, Bad operator, Crazy
>  QSO: Dear Friend...


 !        :Smile:

----------


## K6VHF

!  
   50-  ?
 .

----------


## EY8MM

> !  
>    50-  ?
>  .


!     .    - 90% .

 QSO ,  30   20 .

----------


## YL2MU

> .       .         ..       - ,      .    50    QSO   .     -,    .
> ....  ...offtop.
>    BS7H.
>      ,   ,       !
> 73!


,     " "!    .

----------


## rw3adb

20,    .  .  .(((

----------


## EY8MM

TO 4L1FP
,      14185   .       14185     .    .    ,   .    -  2017 ....

----------


## .

,     ,  .c 10  ,     1.5    14  18 CW.      10,1  7 .    pule up.  57-58 .

73! UT0IW

----------


## rw3adb

> rw3adb
> 
>    20,    .  .  .(((
> 
> 
>  ,   -   .


  ?!    -  -  .
,   .  ?       .
  -      .(
      100 QSO        ,   -       ,    ,       .
,       .

----------


## .

,     JA   NA (     ).  (    )   .        ,    7,   10,1  .         18  21, -    !!!
..   -  ,     .

73! UT0IW

----------


## rw3adb

BS7H 14185.0   LU8ADX [20m] [AS] Scarborough Reef South America exists 11:15z 
 :Laughing:

----------


## EY8MM

... RTTY   5 .  80  .  online-log.

----------


## YL2MU

> ....


   -   ,   "  ". 
 ,      !          (QRP   ),    ... ...!
     !      "   "!

----------


## apg

,   -     -      ?[/quote]
    .      .       ,   ,      .

----------


## EY8MM

.     "" .        .

  ,    .  -.      ,   .      .

 .    BS7H    .    .     .    ,   .  :Smile: 

  donation.    9V1YC      -.  ,     BS7H,    .           .      -,     New One.

----------


## YL2MU

> YL2MU. 
>      .


  :Smile:

----------


## YL2MU

> BS7H.   KU9C  . Direct YX0LIX      .


 YX0LIX ,  .      .

----------


## apg

[quote="Forester
 ...  ,      :Laughing: [/quote]
       .         ,     .     ,   ,   .   ,       :Very Happy:

----------


## rv3mi

> ,   ,   .   ,


   DL2KQ       :

  ...
  !!

  !

----------


## RK3AQW

,  DX   RDA       :Super:   :!:   :!:   :!:

----------


## RA3CQ

> The ship that transported the BS7H team left Scarborough Reef around
> 0800Z on Sunday May 6th.  The team headed for Manila, Philippines (not
> Hong Kong, as reported in Monday's issue) where all of the
> international operators departed and started heading home.  The six
> Chinese operators (five from mainland China and one from Taiwan) were
> not permitted to enter the Philippines due to immigration issues and
> are continuing aboard the ship back to Hong Kong.  The weather has
> been very bad and the Chinese operators are not expected back in VR2
> until May 11th or possible worst case on the 12th.  They are operating
> as BS7H/MM and are checking in hourly with other BY, BV and VR2
> stations on 14180.  The back up frequency is 7065.  BV4FH, Paul,
> reports the team made around 44,440 QSOs from Scarborough Reef.

----------


## rv6ljk

> > BV4FH, Paul,
> > reports the team made around 44,440 QSOs from Scarborough Reef.


   70000   .    :Very Happy:

----------


## rx3agd

:Super:   -  !!! ()     !!!  4- ( 30   ,  ..     )...      !!!!  :Very Happy:  
   (     ..  ..),     ..   ,  -  ...      ...   ...   ..  :Evil or Very Mad:  
  ... ....   20-    ...   (     ...       .. :P )...       Ш..   ..     (    :Super:  ..)     .......  !73!

----------


## Sergey Litvinenko

,  .     ,    ,    .    ,     QRM.
 73!  de UA0FO.

----------


## UR5SAJ

:    "Contest.ru"?

----------


## RA3CQ

June 9, 2007

Today the BS7H team uploaded to the ARRL LOTW website a partial log containing QSOs for those DXers who supported BS7H with donations sent either via the website credit card procedure or thorough the mail in form off the website.

This was a special "Thank You" to those who made the effort to support our operation. The cutoff date of this log is as of today's website donation listing.

The there will be additional periodic uploads of the log to LOTW as QSLing proceeds and a full upload will be done as soon as the bulk of the direct QSLs are answered.

Direct cards are expected to start going out in early July.

The 2007 DXpedition to Scarborough Reef again wishes to thank those who helped make this happen. We could not have done it without your support.

----------


## YL2MU

BS7H   LoTW.
 ,     .

----------


## YL2MU

> .
>  LoTW   ,   .
>   .


,   .
        ,    .
      ,    :
The there will be additional periodic uploads of the log to LOTW as QSLing proceeds *and a full upload will be done as soon as the bulk of the direct QSLs are answered*.

----------


## EW8AM

QSL  BS7H.,  ,    QSL.   OK1KT.

----------


## VK5MAV

> QSL  BS7H.,  ,    QSL.   OK1KT.


,   .
   ?          ?  OK1KT   ?     ?

    ,      ...  :Sad:

----------


## VK5MAV

> - ""        ,      ,   ,     ,   - .


,  -     ...
 -  ,     ,    ...
 ,  , ,  ,   ... :-)

----------


## YL2MU

> To: EW8AM, YL2MU
> 
>   ?   22.05.07       .   ,    .     .


     .   ,    .           .  " "      :Smile:  ,   .   ,      .

----------


## Yuri, ut7uw

QSL 17.09.07  OK1KT.  !

----------


## rv3mi

24  ()
# 251 :-)    !

----------


## RN3DK

> 24  ()
> # 251 :-)    !


 !
 330- ...............
73! Alex  :    :

----------


## rv6ljk

, , !  ,         , . ...
   BS7H         20 .  2$  .  ,  , ,      .  - .  , .
   6L     -    .    .     KU9C    , ,  $$,   ,       ?        !!! - !!!   , $$    .     QSL,    1 IRC             (    ),    box     . 
     ,      .    ,  box-   .  , ,   ,   ,       .   ,   24 +    64 ., ,   ,    , ,  ....BS7H!!!!!
  .     -  IRC   100 .    KU9C       ...

----------


## VOVAN.59

,     new IRC  SAE.      -   EW, YL, VK, UT -       .
 ,    ?
 73,

----------


## VOVAN.59

[quote="YL2MU"]


> ,     new IRC  SAE.      -   EW, YL, VK, UT -       .
>  ,    ?
>  73,


  ,       ?! ....

   ,        ?    ,    ,        ,   .     ,    .     LoTW     -        ,      .    -" "   ,     ,            .         -      . ,   -     , .       . "  - , -" -   ? 
 73,

----------


## VOVAN.59

> VOVAN.59
> 
>         -      
> 
> 
>      .    ,   .  , KU9C,     ,      QSLs.   ,      ,    e-mail. KU9C, ,   .    ,          . ,    .
>   . ,     ,     CFM  ,      44      ,       QSLs.         
>         .


     ,  , ,    ,       .   ,       -  . ,    ,      .   -"   ,   " - ,      "   "- .      ,        ,       -           12 .    .     (  )  ,              ( ,    ),       .    -      .           .      .  ,      " " -     ,          -        15            .       -  ""    ?     -    ,  ""  ,      . ?
     KU9C.      ,     .   10        .         .      ,   5 ( )  .  ,         ""?
 ,        .
   73,

----------


## YL2MU

> ,  , ,    ,       .


     .  - ,   -  . ,  - .      "",        ,   .    ...  :Smile:   .
   !

----------


## apg

5 ,  29 .
    .
  .

----------


## RN3DK

[quote="VOVAN.59"]To: RN3DK

  , ,   -"  ,      ,    e-mail. KU9C, ,   .    ,          . ,    . " -    ,  YL2MU.     ,   "     ",         -    .


*

!

 -      - 
YV0 -    ,       
 .
  ,   !
,       
Alex
*

----------


## apg

> To: RN3DK
>    To: Apg
> 
>    ,    ,  .      ,    ,      .
> 
>    73,


UA9KAA
 1 IRC + SAE

----------


## RN3DK

> QSL  UA4WHX


*

!

!
  BS7    YV0 -   11 ,
 KU C    ,  
    !!!
      (332 wkd / 332 cfm).
 

Alex*

----------


## R0AZ

,    ,  QSL  BS7H...     .     ?

----------


## R0AZ

...    .  e-mail KU9C  .

----------


## .

2 QSL c $    . ,    .
     ?

----------


## .

> 28.01.08.


 .
..   KU9C,      ???

----------


## .

,    ...
  ,     ,     manager - . KU9C  ,  ...

73! UT0IW.

----------


## RN6DR

> 28.01.08.
> 
> 
> 
>  .
> ..   KU9C,      ???


,  !   ,   QRZ.COM,       VR2.
   .  , , .

73! de Leo

----------


## UR2VA

KU9C 21.05.2007,  24.09.2007  
OK1KT.      , QSL   BS7H    .
    KU9C,     . /KU9C/  ,/ /   .

----------


## R6KA

!!!!  QSL- BS7H.      07 .  !!!
73!

----------


## R6KA

> 1 ,   ,           .


,    "  ",    .  ,     . ""   . ,       ? -     . 
           ,   ,       .
73!

----------


## .

.
    QSO,    .
  QSL, (1  2$),   ,  .
     ?
  .

----------


## .

..      ?

----------


## .

> DX  TAG-  ....


.  ,  ...

----------


## R0AZ

KU9C,     . /KU9C/  ,/ /   .

----------


## .

,  (   ),  QSL !
 ,   ,   .     (40  )    ,    100 ! 
    QSL (1$,2$,2$).    ...

----------

